# Easiest moss to grow without Co2?



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

Java moss seems to be the easiest for me. At first mine seemed to melt but then it took off after a while.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I think most mosses would be okay without CO2, but java is the only kind I have owned... it wins by default.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

All moss does well without co2


----------



## ryu1 (Aug 26, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> All moss does well without co2


+1 having co2 is beneficial but not required.


----------



## dannylc (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I ask because I am sure I have seen some that say they need Co2, so will these be ok without Co2 then?

Taxiphyllum alternans 
Vesicularia dubyana
Vesicularia ferriei
Taxiphyllum Sp. 
Taxiphyllum Sp.
Monosolenium tenerum
Plagmonium Sp.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I think one of the only mosses I've heard "needing" CO2 is mini pellia. Not so sure about that, though.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I think one of the only mosses I've heard "needing" CO2 is mini pellia. Not so sure about that, though.


Nope even mini pellia don't need CO2 but like all moss they will grow faster with CO2 and fertilizer. It seem that most moss prefer cooler water then tropical tank. I found java moss indestructible even at temperature over 80+ and my goldfish leave them alone.


----------



## denson (Jul 24, 2012)

The only plants I seem to grow without co2 are
Hygrophillia sp
Cryptocoryne sp
Java fern 
Java moss


----------



## swiftjustice1066 (Jan 15, 2015)

Helpful thread!


----------

